# Digital Speicher Oszilloscope



## lorenz2512 (17 April 2007)

hallo,
was haltet ihr von einem Digital Speicher Oszilloscope mit lcd schirm, wollte nicht immer das schwere hameg mit mir rumschleppen, will ja auch keine supersachen damit machen, zb nur schauen ob die leistungsregelung von einem haftmagneten funzt usw., ist das dafür brauchbar?


----------



## Boxy (17 April 2007)

Also wir hatten vor einigen Jahren beim Studium HP Speicher Oszi's mit LCD und da gab es keine Probleme.
Ebenfalls verwenden wir hier in der Firma LCD Schreiber (Frima Hioki oder so) und da siehste auch alles. Da ist ein entsprechender Speicher drinne und da kannst erstmal aufzeichnen und nacher entsprechend Zoomen.

Denke es ist erstmal die Frequenz wichtig, alles andere können die Speicher Oszi's ...


----------



## zotos (17 April 2007)

Tekronix: www.tek.com haben in dem Bereich brauchbare Geräte mit einem guten Preisleistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Ralle (17 April 2007)

Ich hab ein Fluke 96B Scopemeter (60MHz). Das hat bisher immer ausgereicht, gibt inzwischen einen Nachfolger, der wohl auch schneller ist. Leider sind die Teile extrem teuer, dafür braucht man sie fast zu selten.


----------



## Markus (17 April 2007)

haben uns das ox7104 geleistet - endgeiles teil.
http://www.chauvin-arnoux.com/produit/Famille_detail.asp?idFam=1873&idPole=1

neben oszi und datenloggerfunktion lässt es sich auch als 4 kanal multimeter nutzen. das gerät ist perfekt fürs feld auch unter raueren bedingungen.

haben als zebehör noch stromzangen und adapter für thermoelemente.
wenn du zum treffen kommst kannste mal damit rumspielen...

akku ist natürlich auch drin...
ethernet und webserver, seriel, direkter export von screenschots...


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 April 2007)

hallo,
@ markus: tolles teil, aber ich habe da an was um die 300.-400€ gedacht, braucht man ja nur 50x im jahr.


----------



## Markus (17 April 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ markus: tolles teil, aber ich habe da an was um die 300.-400€ gedacht, braucht man ja nur 50x im jahr.


 
gibt es sowas überhaupt unter 1000?


----------



## zotos (17 April 2007)

Infos:
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/articles/Oszilloskop


----------



## zotos (17 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> gibt es sowas überhaupt unter 1000?



Welche die auch was taugen?

Für unter 1k€ wohl nur gebraucht.


----------



## Ralle (17 April 2007)

Es gibt da noch diverse Sachen die man an den Laptop per USB anschließen kann, ohne eigenes Display, die liegen bei 300-500 €ronen


----------



## Oberchefe (18 April 2007)

Meilhaus hat da ganze nette, wir haben da ein kleines 2-Kanal Scope für unterwegs (Laptop hat man ja sowieso dabei) von denen.
http://www.meilhaus.de/produkte/usb...e[PATTR]=HPG_3-UPG1_3-UPG2_0&cHash=c733d181f0


----------

